# lock



## nooky13 (Jan 30, 2010)

lock


----------



## Josh (Jan 30, 2010)

They're alright, I guess.


----------



## nooky13 (Jan 30, 2010)

why are they good.

And why would they be bad.


----------



## Josh (Jan 30, 2010)

It's good because It makes you look skinny.
It may be bad because some people may think it's "gay".


----------



## nooky13 (Jan 30, 2010)

ok any other ipinions.


----------



## merinda! (Jan 30, 2010)

Ohhaii camel toe.
Nah, they're alright.


----------



## Joe (Jan 30, 2010)

I like skinnies<3


----------



## FITZEH (Jan 30, 2010)

ipinions ?

I like skinneh jeans : D


----------



## Trundle (Jan 30, 2010)

I like skinny jeans. They look good on me.
Yet some people think they are for girls.


----------



## -Aaron (Jan 30, 2010)

How about you try them on at the store and if they feel comfortable, you buy them. If not, you don't.


----------



## Hiro (Jan 30, 2010)

I love them.

They make your legs look skinny and they are comfortable (most of the time).


----------



## nooky13 (Jan 30, 2010)

yeah but say you wear 12 year old trousers.  What size of skinny jeans should you buy?

Should you still buy for a 12 yea old?


----------



## Aliceinwonderlandgirl (Jan 30, 2010)

well im wearing them(girl ones )


----------



## Conor (Jan 30, 2010)

nooky13 said:
			
		

> yeah but say you wear 12 year old trousers.  What size of skinny jeans should you buy?
> 
> Should you still buy for a 12 yea old?


Try on a size for a 13 year old.


----------



## Hiro (Jan 30, 2010)

nooky13 said:
			
		

> yeah but say you wear 12 year old trousers.  What size of skinny jeans should you buy?
> 
> Should you still buy for a 12 yea old?


Ofcourse, i wear them all the time.

And i'm not 12 (yet )


----------



## John102 (Jan 30, 2010)

Lolballscan'tbreatheinskinnyjeans.

An another note, fat people shouldn't have skinny jeans, you shouldn't have skinny jeans with extreme colors on the because you'll look like a *censored.7.6*, if you're a guy you must always sag skinny jeans.

I knew a person who once needed help from another person to get his skinny jeans off, we were in the locker room, so everyone saw that.....pretty embarrassing for him....


----------



## nooky13 (Jan 30, 2010)

look at this he can hardly sit down in skinny jeans

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wYBVpx06AX8


----------



## Ciaran (Jan 30, 2010)

If its your style then wear them...

If you cant pull it off youll look like a circus reject, though


----------



## kierraaa- (Jan 30, 2010)

I like them!
But take them off if they start to cut off circulation,


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 30, 2010)

They look pretty damn stupid on guys.


----------



## bittermeat (Jan 30, 2010)

I don't like super tight skinny jeans. 
I just like them to look like they're exactly fitted for my legs.


----------



## ipodawesum (Jan 30, 2010)

I dont like the way they feel on me :<


----------



## ashwee (Jan 30, 2010)

skinny jeans on guys makes them look kinda gay if you ask me
i think it's a girl thing, i always wear skinny jeans


----------



## Pear (Jan 30, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> Lolballscan'tbreatheinskinnyjeans.


This, and you can ban barely bend your knee at a 30 degree angle, so you're reduced to walking around in pain, or doing the penguin walk everywhere. For girls, it's fine. Guys, ew.


----------



## Hiro (Jan 30, 2010)

Oh, i'm sorry. I thought you meant regular jeans xD


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jan 30, 2010)

I love skinny jeans! I hate how dudes are like "They are like for girls!" they aren't. >


----------



## Numner (Jan 30, 2010)

ogawdno

I hate skinny jeans >_>


----------



## SamXX (Jan 30, 2010)

Not for anyone that hasn't grown fully yet, you'll grow out of them so fast it's a waste of money.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jan 30, 2010)

Guys should never wear skinny jeans.  They don't look right, and I imagine they must be extremely uncomfortable.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 30, 2010)

Skinny jeans on guys are a nono. I always make fun of my guy friends that wear skinny jeans, and I make even more fun of them if they're wearing like bright green or purple skinny jeans. 
It's okay on girls, I guess. To be honest, though, I much rather prefer sexy cargo pants on either gender <3


----------



## «Jack» (Jan 30, 2010)

Skinny jeans= Ew.
Baggy Jeans= nothnx

I wear jeans that fit me.


----------



## Vooloo (Jan 30, 2010)

Lol, I mostly wear skinny jeans.


----------



## djman900 (Jan 30, 2010)

Dislike them.


----------



## kalinn (Jan 30, 2010)

i dont think guys should wear skinny jeans 
but they look alright on some girls


----------



## iVocaloid (Jan 30, 2010)

I don't wear them.
I wear sweat pants, skinny jeans are too tight for me. ;-;


----------



## fabiolovessunate (Jan 30, 2010)

If you're not a fat ass, chicks dig 'em, guys dig 'em, it's an all around good thing.


----------



## nooky13 (Jan 31, 2010)

ok.  So can u look at this video.

This man is wearing skinny jeans and can hardly stand up.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wYBVpx06AX8

Its funny


----------



## Cottonball (Jan 31, 2010)

SKINNY JEANS ALL THE WAAAAY , MANG ;}


----------



## Yokie (Jan 31, 2010)

I don't leik skinneh jeans... :/


----------



## fitzy (Feb 2, 2010)

I can't wear skinny jeans cuz my balls wont fit.


----------



## Bogmire (Feb 2, 2010)

Skinny Jeans only on girls. If you're a guy and wear skinny jeans you're a homosexual emo who should be shot execution style on scene, along with all your friends because no normal person would ever socialize with scum like that.


----------



## Rawburt (Feb 2, 2010)

Bogmire said:
			
		

> Skinny Jeans only on girls. If you're a guy and wear skinny jeans you're a homosexual emo who should be shot execution style on scene, along with all your friends because no normal person would ever socialize with scum like that.


What a zany post!


----------



## Zex (Feb 2, 2010)

I like em. Wear em 24/7.

But don't wear them unless you skate or are musical.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 2, 2010)

Girl: Sure, why not.

Guy: *censored.3.0* NO. What, are you crazy?! I don't know about you, but I like to have some feeling down there, not loss of circulation.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 2, 2010)

/backslash said:
			
		

> I like em. Wear em 24/7.
> 
> But don't wear them unless you skate or are musical.


or gay... or emo... or just stupid.


----------



## Bogmire (Feb 2, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Girl: Sure, why not.
> 
> Guy: *censored.3.0* NO. What, are you crazy?! I don't know about you, but I like to have some feeling down there, not loss of circulation.


Well guys that wear it don't actually have testicles, thus why they act like ******s.


----------



## Zex (Feb 2, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> /backslash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 2, 2010)

Bogmire said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, _I_'m gay. Shuddap.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 2, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Bogmire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No thanks.


----------



## Princess (Feb 2, 2010)

Yeah I like em.

But everyone is different.
Not everyone looks good in them, so you have to be careful.
Just like any other piece of clothing.


----------



## Dark (Feb 2, 2010)

Dark R Like.


----------



## Sporge27 (Feb 2, 2010)

What the heck is with all the gay comments?  I'm gay and I hate skinny jeans, too constrictive.  Besides that its skinny jeans aren't nearly as bad as say getting your pants from the girls section (girls not womens) when you are a 20 yr old dude.  Only guy who I know who did that actually wasn't gay though... wasn't even really emo.  Either way could I get an end to the gay bashing here?


----------



## Gnome (Feb 2, 2010)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> What the heck is with all the gay comments?  I'm gay and I hate skinny jeans, too constrictive.  Besides that its skinny jeans aren't nearly as bad as say getting your pants from the girls section (girls not womens) when you are a 20 yr old dude.  Only guy who I know who did that actually wasn't gay though... wasn't even really emo.  Either way could I get an end to the gay bashing here?


I'm not bashing. I'm just going by stereotype.

... 8D


----------



## Sporge27 (Feb 2, 2010)

Look it is a stereotype, but when you say it as a deterrent to wearing something that is a little harsh.


----------



## Bogmire (Feb 2, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Bogmire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know that. You use a Mac after all.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 2, 2010)

Bogmire said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, you're just full of insults, aren't you?


----------



## Rawburt (Feb 2, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Bogmire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bogmire sure is a wacky guy!

*canned laughter*


----------



## Gnome (Feb 2, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Bogmire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You also enjoy Nintendo although you're 19. I could go on with these Tye exclusive insults.


----------



## muffun (Feb 2, 2010)

They kill your babies. 

._.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Feb 2, 2010)

Good: Flattering for most, guys often look good in them x3
Bad: Kills sperm u_u, unflattering to some peeps


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 2, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's 19 and likes Nintendo? I see absolutely nothing wrong with that.
I'll probably still love Nintendo even after I'm 50 :B


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 2, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When the hell is wrong with liking Nintendo at _any_ age?! Absolutely nothing. >_>


----------



## Sporge27 (Feb 2, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't understand how some of this is supposed to be insulting, lots of people still like Nintendo when older, like iono any parent I know of who's played a Wii...

I don't understand how being gay = mac user, what exactly is the implication here? Do I need to smash your face into a fire extinguisher?

Not to mention lack of testicles does not = *censored.7.4*, that is someone called a eunuch.  Yeah there is kinda a difference.


----------



## Zex (Feb 2, 2010)

Sporge win.


----------



## Bogmire (Feb 2, 2010)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> I don't understand how being gay = mac user, what exactly is the implication here? Do I need to smash your face into a fire extinguisher?


Not only it is a stereotype, Scientific Study proves that 49% of all Mac users are in fact homosexual.


----------



## Erica (Feb 2, 2010)

I like skinnies, the other jeans look weird


----------



## Erica (Feb 2, 2010)

My uncle is like 40+ and he likes nintendo, He's been playing since the NES came out. lawls


----------



## Sporge27 (Feb 2, 2010)

Bogmire said:
			
		

> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


source or gtfo
Besides even if true still less than half, by this logic we can say if you ever breath air using lungs, you are a female, cause about half the things that breath in this world are female.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Feb 2, 2010)

Bogmire said:
			
		

> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My study proved that 100% of <small><small>select</small></small> PC users have an IQ of less than 100.


----------



## Bogmire (Feb 2, 2010)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> Bogmire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol I have 21 Files for images I don't feel like sifing through all that. Just go to /g/ and ask them whatever you want.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 2, 2010)

Bogmire, if you're trying to insult me because I'm gay, it's not gonna work. I'm completely open about my sexuality, lol.

And say what you want about Mac users, I don't care. I have my MacBook Pro and I love it.


----------



## Sporge27 (Feb 2, 2010)

Bogmire said:
			
		

> lol I have 21 Files for images I don't feel like sifing through all that. Just go to /g/ and ask them whatever you want.


suddenly your actions all make sense, you go to the lowest depths of the internet *shiver*

Seriously that place is just creepy, though occasionally hilarious.


----------



## Bogmire (Feb 2, 2010)

I only go to /g/ on 4Chan. Not the only place I go. They vary really. Anything that seems amusing I'll join.


----------



## Pear (Feb 2, 2010)

I seriously can't see how guys can wear them. They constrict your balls to the point of, well, er, extreme pain. 0__e


----------



## Ricano (Feb 2, 2010)

Nah, they look like they seriously hurt.
Regular fitting jeans for me kthx.


----------



## mariofreak! (Feb 2, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> How about you try them on at the store and if they feel comfortable, you buy them. If not, you don't.


There we go


----------



## fabiolovessunate (Feb 3, 2010)

I use a Mac, and I'm straighter than a ruler.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Feb 3, 2010)

fabiolovessunate said:
			
		

> I use a Mac, and I'm straighter than a ruler.


There are some flexible rulers out there you know


----------



## fabiolovessunate (Feb 3, 2010)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> fabiolovessunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm one of those titanium reinforced ones.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Feb 3, 2010)

fabiolovessunate said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh wow, thats pretty straight
But maybe, just maybe, those could bend a little too.


----------



## fabiolovessunate (Feb 3, 2010)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> fabiolovessunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe if like, Derek Jeter wanted me involved in a three way, yeah.

Only then.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Feb 3, 2010)

fabiolovessunate said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmao.
but what if someone else wanted to? xD


----------



## fabiolovessunate (Feb 3, 2010)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> fabiolovessunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Literally the only one. Silly head.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Feb 3, 2010)

fabiolovessunate said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont know if you're so sure about that.

Lol silly head?
Never been called that before


----------



## fabiolovessunate (Feb 3, 2010)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> fabiolovessunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I call every female silly head. I don't even know why, actually.

You don't think I'm so sure about it? I can prove it, if you'd like. (*censored.3.0*, I can't believe I typed that. And now I'm going to hit 'Post Reply'. *censored.3.0*.)


----------



## Bogmire (Feb 3, 2010)

fabiolovessunate said:
			
		

> I use a Mac, and I'm straighter than a ruler.


Then you're a woman.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Feb 3, 2010)

fabiolovessunate said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh well thats.. nice? lol idk.

Prove it? xD
How the hell?..

You're weird.. in a good way i guess


----------



## fabiolovessunate (Feb 3, 2010)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> fabiolovessunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been playing World of Warcraft, woman-less for nearly a month. Give me a break here.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Feb 3, 2010)

fabiolovessunate said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh wow, pathetic much?

Kidding of course


----------



## fabiolovessunate (Feb 3, 2010)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> fabiolovessunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're not kidding, I feel pathetic, haha.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Feb 3, 2010)

fabiolovessunate said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, maybe I'm not kidding, but I am a little bit!

You should make yourself feel.. not so pathetic anymore then


----------



## fabiolovessunate (Feb 3, 2010)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> fabiolovessunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please, enlighten me on how.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Feb 3, 2010)

fabiolovessunate said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure you can think of something creative.


----------



## fabiolovessunate (Feb 3, 2010)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> fabiolovessunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You realize who you're talking to, right? I've done every crazy thing in the book. If there was something to be done, I would've done it by now.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Feb 3, 2010)

fabiolovessunate said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, I know who I'm talking to lol.

Well then, just don't go by the book and think of something
I'm sure you can


----------



## fabiolovessunate (Feb 3, 2010)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> fabiolovessunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eh... I'm still struggling, haha.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Feb 3, 2010)

fabiolovessunate said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uhmm, well what do you want to do then?


----------



## Micah (Feb 3, 2010)

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/Oooij6sQYgI'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/Oooij6sQYgI' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>

Quick Fabio! Do something manly!


----------



## Bogmire (Feb 3, 2010)

Just look at people with worse lives.

I live in a basement, never leave my house, have no friends and feel nothing but a strong hatred for everything everyday.

But then again you use  aMac and play WoW. Gee maybe I'm incorrect.


----------



## fabiolovessunate (Feb 3, 2010)

Comatose said:
			
		

> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/Oooij6sQYgI'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> <param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
> <param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/Oooij6sQYgI' /><param name='play' value='true' />
> ...


Normally I'd insert a video of me working out and *censored.2.0*.

But, since one doesn't exist, just picture it.


----------



## fabiolovessunate (Feb 3, 2010)

Bogmire said:
			
		

> Just look at people with worse lives.
> 
> I live in a basement, never leave my house, have no friends and feel nothing but a strong hatred for everything everyday.
> 
> But then again you use  aMac and play WoW. Gee maybe I'm incorrect.


Everyone is less fortunate than I am; everyone.


----------



## Miranda (Feb 3, 2010)

fabiolovessunate said:
			
		

> Bogmire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


psh.


----------



## fabiolovessunate (Feb 3, 2010)

Miranda said:
			
		

> fabiolovessunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, it's the truth! I'm Italian, and I'm a very lucky guy.


----------



## Bogmire (Feb 3, 2010)

fabiolovessunate said:
			
		

> Bogmire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I beat Canary Mary in Cloud Cuckooland on my first try without even stressing myself. And no, I didn't us e a Turbo Button or any way of cheating.

Are you that lucky to be that good? I think not.


----------



## Miranda (Feb 3, 2010)

fabiolovessunate said:
			
		

> Miranda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was saying psh as in I'm not less fortunate sir! 

And my debate on skinny jeans...no guy should ever wear them. Ew.


----------



## fabiolovessunate (Feb 3, 2010)

Miranda said:
			
		

> fabiolovessunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Miranda, you're not Italian. You're less fortunate.

And no skinny jeans? I don't wear high-waters or anything like that, but I always get a slim cut, never baggy. Short enough to show some boxers.


----------



## Miranda (Feb 3, 2010)

fabiolovessunate said:
			
		

> Miranda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm one awesome and fine German lady. I'm pretty fortunate. 

And I just don't like the guys who wear girl's skinny jeans...I mean seriously come on, get out of the the girl's clothing section. Be a man.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 3, 2010)

fabiolovessunate said:
			
		

> Miranda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm Italian, and I have the greatest boyfriend in the world.

See, I can do it, too.


----------



## fabiolovessunate (Feb 3, 2010)

Bogmire said:
			
		

> fabiolovessunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I once had sex with two girls in one night.

Believe me, I am.


----------



## Bogmire (Feb 3, 2010)

fabiolovessunate said:
			
		

> Miranda, you're not Italian. You're less fortunate.


Racist. Go jump in a green pipe and eat some pasta-flavored cannolis


----------



## fabiolovessunate (Feb 3, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> fabiolovessunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You may be Italian, but it doesn't show.


----------



## fabiolovessunate (Feb 3, 2010)

Bogmire said:
			
		

> fabiolovessunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd love to!

GUIDO 4 LIFE


----------



## Bogmire (Feb 3, 2010)

Tye is lying. There are no gay Italians because the Mobsters shoot them all.


----------



## fabiolovessunate (Feb 3, 2010)

Bogmire said:
			
		

> Tye is lying. There are no gay Italians because the Mobsters shoot them all.


Last name Marini. We must've missed him...


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 3, 2010)

fabiolovessunate said:
			
		

> Bogmire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My point was that you can't just declare that you're better off than everyone else in life like that. Other people have lives just as good as yours (or as you think yours is), too. I honestly can't believe that you're still acting like an arrogant *censored.1.3* who's always bragging about everything and telling everyone that they're so much less fortunate than you.

And good for you. You had a three-way once. I have a committed relationship. That beats anything. But I'm sure you haven't had the luxury to experience such a thing, since you just want to *censored.3.0* any hot looking girl you see. Whatever, if that's what makes you happy...


----------



## fabiolovessunate (Feb 3, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> fabiolovessunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't say I had a three way.

EDIT: But yeah, I am better than everyone.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 3, 2010)

fabiolovessunate said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Two girls in one night, three way, whatever. Close enough. It still proves that all you care about is sex.


----------



## fabiolovessunate (Feb 3, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> fabiolovessunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not going to deny that, haha. OH YOU HAVE A COMMITTED RELATIONSHIP ALL YOU DO IS BRAG AND POST PICTURES OF YOU TWO HAVING GAY MAKE OUT SESSIONS. I HAVE GUILT FREE SEX AND THAT BEATS ANYTHING.

See what I did there?

Tye, you need to lighten the *censored.3.0* up.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 3, 2010)

fabiolovessunate said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you could experience a real relationship, you'd understand that having someone who truly loves you beats plain old sex any day. You may not agree, but love > sex. <small>Oh, yeah, and if you have a relationship like I do, you can have sex _whenever you want_. No need to hunt for other girls to get into bed with you. >_></small>


----------



## fabiolovessunate (Feb 3, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> fabiolovessunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been in a relationship twice (probably three times) as long as you have. He's your first relationship, so I don't know what the *censored.3.0* you think you know.

Plus, sex with the same woman? No thanks.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 3, 2010)

fabiolovessunate said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really? You've been in a committed relationship to the extent of mine and without *censored.3.0*ing other chicks behind her back longer than 8 months? I highly doubt that, coming from you.


----------



## fabiolovessunate (Feb 3, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> fabiolovessunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dated a girl for two years. Honestly. You don't know anything about commitment.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Feb 3, 2010)

Tye, here's a life lesson for you...
Don't judge a book by it's cover

I hope you understand that.


----------



## merinda! (Feb 3, 2010)

fabiolovessunate said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fabio = Younger version of Hugh Hefner.


----------



## fabiolovessunate (Feb 3, 2010)

-mez said:
			
		

> fabiolovessunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hah, I wish.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 3, 2010)

fabiolovessunate said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm engaged to a guy who would do anything for me, and I'd do anything for him. I know about commitment, thank you very much. And really, you could say that we've been together for four years now, because in a way we have. We both loved each other back before we officially became "boyfriends", but because I kept lying to myself and denying that I was gay, we were just "best friends" until last summer. But the feelings were mutual, even if we didn't both act on them at the time.


----------



## fabiolovessunate (Feb 3, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> fabiolovessunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That... doesn't count. Maybe in the 7th grade.

Once you know a bit about both sides, talk to me.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 3, 2010)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> Tye, here's a life lesson for you...
> Don't judge a book by it's cover
> 
> I hope you understand that.


He's put much more information than just his "cover" onto this forum. I've seen more than enough to know what kind of person he is.


----------



## merinda! (Feb 3, 2010)

fabiolovessunate said:
			
		

> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All you need is a Playboy mansion and some 21 year old models and you're ready to go.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 3, 2010)

fabiolovessunate said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldn't ever want the other side.

Tell me this: In your "relationship", did you _truly_ love her? And did she _truly_ love you back? Did you always get along and never argued, never disagreed? Did you share practically _everything_ in common? I doubt it, since you're not together anymore. If you had a _perfect_ relationship, you'd realize that you don't need anyone else.


----------



## nooky13 (Feb 3, 2010)

Can we get back on topic?


----------



## Sporge27 (Feb 3, 2010)

Yeah it got fairly off...


----------



## Bogmire (Feb 3, 2010)

You know what I got from pages 12 and 13?

Tye is jealous.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 3, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> fabiolovessunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's only one perfect relationship, and the one with another person is not it. And Tye, kissing, playing games and who the hell knows what else with Andrew is not a healthy relationship. There's more to a relationship than that. And never arguing and disagreeing is impossible. Everyone has different ideas. And 8 months? You've been together for eight months and you're already getting married? I've had girlfriends longer than you've had a "partner". And you moved together 8 or 7 months ago? Idk. You've been online friends for a while, okay, got it. But up until then, you never really lived with him or hung out. My former babysitter (she was my babysitter three/four years ago) waited two years before she got married. Usually, if you jump into it, bad things happen because you don't really know that person as well as you thought.

BACK ON TOPIC:
I think Skinny Jeans are really bizarre. What ever happened to regular jeans? I think Skinny Jeans only look good on girls. On guys, it just makes them look weird. 

P.S. It's whether, not weather.


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 3, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tye just got pwnd.

Well done Al, you said what we all wanted to.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 3, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 3, 2010)

Bogmire said:
			
		

> You know what I got from pages 12 and 13?
> 
> Tye is jealous.


What the hell do I have to be jealous of? >_>


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 3, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Bogmire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Life, my confused acquaintance. Life.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 3, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What do you mean just "kissing and playing games"?! You have no idea how extensive our relationship is. >_> We _truly_ love each other, more than anything else in the world. We do _everything_ together. And a perfect relationship where neither person argues or fights _is_ possible, because that's what we have. We do have different opinions on some things (not much, though), don't get me wrong. Everyone has different opinions. But we're 99.9% alike in every way. Anyway, you can have different opinions on things and still never argue. I don't know what makes you think that it's not a healthy relationship, because it is. If anything isn't a healthy relationship, it's Fabio's (although I wouldn't call one night stands "relationships"). As for the 8 month thing, that's since we started officially being "boyfriends". Both of us wanted it long before then, but because I refused to accept that I was gay, we were just "best friends". But we might as well have been boyfriends, because that's how we acted. We always told each other how much we love each other and stuff. In my mind, he was my best friend ever. In my heart, he was always my boyfriend... And he felt the same way. But even if you ignore the whole four years that we've known each other and been in love (even though I didn't accept it at the time) and just go by the 8 months that we've officially been boyfriends, it doesn't change the fact that we're perfect for each other in every way. Everyone who meets us tells us that we're the cutest couple ever and that we're perfect for each other, and it's obvious why they say that; because it's true. We're the perfect couple. (That's not to say that there can't be other couples that are just as perfect, though.) We _know_ that we were meant for each other and we both want to spend the rest of our lives together, so I don't see the problem in getting married. It'll probably be awhile until that day comes, though, since this country is so stupid and doesn't support gay marriage except in a few states. >_> But we pretty much already consider ourselves married, anyway. We both want it to happen, and if we could, we'd do it right now. But it's beyond our power at the moment. The only thing keeping us from being married is a little ceremony and some legal papers. Who cares? While we can't "legally" say that we're married, we might as well be.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 3, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love my life exactly how it is. X3


----------



## nooky13 (Feb 3, 2010)

Please get back on topic.


----------



## Bogmire (Feb 3, 2010)

Tye won't stop showing his jealousy.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Feb 3, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you don't fight now, when you guys eventually do fight, you guys will be destroyed.
_The End_


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 3, 2010)

Bogmire said:
			
		

> Tye won't stop showing his jealousy.


Tell me how I'm showing my "jealousy". >_>


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 3, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Says who? Why does there ever have to be a fight? Perfect couples do exist, you know. >_>


----------



## The Sign Painter (Feb 3, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perfect couples are robotic.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 3, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what they all say, then _*IT*_ happens.


----------



## Conor (Feb 3, 2010)

Keep on topic please.


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 3, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Raining on Tye's parade, I see?
Is it because you haven't found your soul mate?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 3, 2010)

@Bogmire
1/10.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 3, 2010)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's exactly it. My life has turned down into turmoil and darkness. And now I refuse to keep living because my soul hasn't mated yet.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 3, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We're far from robotic. Stop assuming things. You know nothing about our relationship. >_>


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 3, 2010)

Also Tye, Fabio just likes variety, some guys like you and me prefer the one person thing, but people like Fabio can't stand it.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 3, 2010)

On topic: Guys shouldn't wear skinny jeans unless they love discomfort. Oh wait, I already said that. /discussion


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 3, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Also Tye, Fabio just likes variety, some guys like you and me prefer the one person thing, but people like Fabio can't stand it.


Dustin, I don't think that what Fabio does, he does standing...


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 3, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hurr.
If it's true love or whatever, it doesn't really matter how long you've been together. It's kind of like love at first sight (I don't believe in love at first sight but you get the jist). If they're happy together and whatever, there's no need to be that annoying little person always trying to rain on the couple's parade and being negative. Sure, most of the time nothing lasts forever but there are relationships that _have_. If Andrew is Tye's soul mate, then there's no need to tell him otherwise. Don't interfere in what they have or try to convince him it's not going to work, etc. You don't know those things, and they could last forever, who knows?


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 3, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Also Tye, Fabio just likes variety, some guys like you and me prefer the one person thing, but people like Fabio can't stand it.


If he found the perfect person for him, he wouldn't need anyone else.


----------



## nooky13 (Feb 3, 2010)

stop it.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 3, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


#jokedrum


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 3, 2010)

nooky13 said:
			
		

> stop it.


You're not exactly contributing to on topic discussion, either, you know.


----------

